
China’s Maxim: Leave No Access Point Unexploited - signa11
https://scholarcommons.usf.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1050&context=mca
======
spiderfarmer
Strange how this story is not on HN's frontpage..

~~~
JackFaker
I don't think this title conveys enough information about the paper.

